# DVR Recording Screwup - DTV Please Fix (F1)



## f1fan1963 (Aug 31, 2007)

I know DTV reads these forums - so I'm hoping they will address this issue. Twice I have had issues recording the Formula 1 Races on SpeedTV. I have it set to record all new runs of any F1 Race. It's recording the practice, qualifying, and delayed broadcast (Wednesday) of the race on SpeedTV. It does not want to record the race on Fox on Sundays.

Because of this, I find the race in the guide to record the race on Fox on Sunday, and hit the record button. The ToDo list shows that it will record the race.

Sunday night I sit down to watch the race and it hasn't been recorded! What??? The recording history says it's been canceled because it was set to record at another time (Wednesday!!!).

This totally blows. Why doesn't the software cancel the Wednesday recording and keep the Sunday recording? This is totally screwed up!!! Now I miss the 1/2 hour of prerace because the Wednesday rebroadcast on Speed doesn't include it!


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

It may be something in the guide data from Tribune.

I had an issue with my Dish DVR where it wouldn't record the Sunday race 'cause it said I had already recorded it ( meaning the Saturday Qualifying I had recorded). I managed to catch it in the to do list but there you go...

So I'm thinking the guide day is so weak, or has incorrect episode markings for all of them this week.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

If you know what time and what channel your show is on, why not set up a manual record for it? It's the only sure way of telling it to ignore the TMS Data in the guide and record what you want.


----------



## f1fan1963 (Aug 31, 2007)

ThomasM: I did do a manual record - about 24 hours before the race was set to start. The "To Do" list said it would record. It never recorded. The record history said it was Canceled because it was a duplicate record request.

Redlinetire: That may be the case, I don't know. But when all the practice, qualifying, and race are all no Speed, they record just fine.

I guess from here on out, I will have to go in cancel the Wednesday rebroadcast, then do a manual record on the Sunday race.

Thanks all.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

f1fan1963 said:


> ThomasM: I did do a manual record - about 24 hours before the race was set to start. The "To Do" list said it would record. It never recorded. The record history said it was Canceled because it was a duplicate record request.
> 
> Thanks all.


You could be right. It's really a challenge to get a DTV DVR to record the same episode of the same program twice. It has many built-in software filters that check for this. Of course if the program IS different but the guide data says it's the same program, you end up in your situation.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

f1fan1963 said:


> ThomasM: I did do a manual record - about 24 hours before the race was set to start. The "To Do" list said it would record. It never recorded. The record history said it was Canceled because it was a duplicate record request.


Unless I am misreading how you tried the Sunday race the second time, that is not a manual record. It sounds like you marked the race in the guide with the "R" button. Manual record is going into the recordings menu and telling the receiver a specific date, time and channel to record. You do not use the "R" button at all.

The other thought I have is that if the races bear similar titles but are on 2 different channels (Fox and Speed), then you cannot use the series link because the R-15's do not record the same show that appears on 2 different channels. You can only record one of the shows and then must use a manual record for the other. Examples are CSI's and Law & Order's that appear on multiple channels.

If I misread your post, I apologize, otherwise, hopefully this will help.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Unless I am misreading how you tried the Sunday race the second time, that is not a manual record. It sounds like you marked the race in the guide with the "R" button. Manual record is going into the recordings menu and telling the receiver a specific date, time and channel to record. You do not use the "R" button at all.
> 
> The other thought I have is that if the races bear similar titles but are on 2 different channels (Fox and Speed), then you cannot use the series link because the R-15's do not record the same show that appears on 2 different channels. You can only record one of the shows and then must use a manual record for the other. Examples are CSI's and Law & Order's that appear on multiple channels.
> 
> If I misread your post, I apologize, otherwise, hopefully this will help.


Actually, the R15's can record the same series on different channels.

I do think that you didn't misread the OP and that he is mistaking a manual recording from manually selecting the show in the Guide.

- Merg


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Actually, the R15's can record the same series on different channels.
> 
> I do think that you didn't misread the OP and that he is mistaking a manual recording from manually selecting the show in the Guide.
> 
> - Merg


When did they change the recording ability of the R-15 to allowing the same show on 2 channels?


----------



## f1fan1963 (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry I misunderstood what a manual record was - I thought it was going to the guide and hitting record. I guess I never saw the manual record option before in the menu. I'll check it out for the next race on Fox.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> When did they change the recording ability of the R-15 to allowing the same show on 2 channels?


HA HA! You thought you'd see it in "release notes" maybe? That's up to us detectives (CE'ers) to figure out!! 

I've been enjoying "Jeopardy!" on two different local channels for over a month now!! (2 DIFFERENT series links with the same title show)

The only 2 things the "HD/R22" DVR's have over the lowly R15 (in my case) are 30 second skip and the additional guide info. I don't care about VOD or the other features I don't use anyway.

But only the R15 has a ch 3/4 RF output and can accept both IR and RF remote signals *simultaneously.*


----------



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

f1fan1963 said:


> ThomasM: I did do a manual record - about 24 hours before the race was set to start. The "To Do" list said it would record. It never recorded. The record history said it was Canceled because it was a duplicate record request.
> 
> Redlinetire: That may be the case, I don't know. But when all the practice, qualifying, and race are all no Speed, they record just fine.
> 
> ...


That's what I did (and it worked) after the DVR missed capturing the Fox coverage of the Canadian race. :nono2:

In the end however, I just downloaded the ITV (UK) captures of the races - better coverage than what's on Fox. Yeah, I missed the commentary from the boys, but I'd rather a good race with footage, pre-race and interviews, than commercials and a rigid two hour timeslot. I sent Fox Sports an email (after the butchered Canadian race) that, due to the deplorable coverage, I would only watch the race on SPEED. Thank the Great Maker the four are over and done with!

What really honks me off is losing races due to recording conflicts with showcases being downloaded! I lost the Indy race at Watkins Glen (a non-SL recording which was cancelled by a SL since the other tuner was in use, downloading a ppv to store in "movies now").


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Supramom2000 said:


> When did they change the recording ability of the R-15 to allowing the same show on 2 channels?


As long as I can remember with East / West feeds...


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

f1fan1963 said:


> I know DTV reads these forums - so I'm hoping they will address this issue. Twice I have had issues recording the Formula 1 Races on SpeedTV. I have it set to record all new runs of any F1 Race. It's recording the practice, qualifying, and delayed broadcast (Wednesday) of the race on SpeedTV. It does not want to record the race on Fox on Sundays.
> 
> Because of this, I find the race in the guide to record the race on Fox on Sunday, and hit the record button. The ToDo list shows that it will record the race.
> 
> ...


My guess is as follows: the DVR used it's brain and made a "smart" decision.

It saw two identical programs, per guide data. It saw that recording the first of two identical broadcasts would make it miss a recording of a series...

so, being the smart box it is, it decided that instead of making you miss an episode of something, it would record the later showing.

TiVo did the same thing way back when.

Of course, in YOUR mind, they are NOT identical broadcasts, because one was a "replay" and the other was "live" but the DVR didn't look at it the same way.

At least, that is my guess as to what happened. MY HR20 does the same thing: bumps the first run and records the replay when the replay does not interfere with series recording.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Ext 721 said:


> At least, that is my guess as to what happened. MY HR20 does the same thing: bumps the first run and records the replay when the replay does not interfere with series recording.


A good (and probably accurate) synopsis of what may have happened. This is why I always put PRIORITZER entries for "basic cable channel" series (The Closer, Mad Men, Saving Grace, etc.) at the BOTTOM of the PRIORITIZER list.

The "basic cable" channels run the same episodes of these series over and over so there is no problem missing it as at least one of the timeslots won't conflict. Meanwhile, the broadcast networks often do NOT rebroadcast shows so PRIORITIZER entries for them are near the top of the list so they get priority.


----------

